# 12 days to go! Driving licence and flight to securevisa.



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

It long now..... 

I'm told I will collect my employment visa from the airport which will be lodged there for my arrival. I understand I can't drive until I get residency and my driving licence changed. Is that correct, not even a hire car on an international permit or uk licence?

My wife is accompanying me, as is out little girl. Little girl is on a uk passport, wife is polish.... So I'm to my wife enters On a tourist visa, which is extendable to allow us to sort ourselves out and make An application with her and our daughter under my sponsorship. We then have to fly out of the country and straight back in to activate the visa! All sounds like fun. Xmas in Oman perhaps??? 

Anyone experienced the Gloria hotel in media city? Being put therefor a month...


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

You can hire a car on either UK or International driving license no problem. Do it straight away, as your company will need to send your passport off for visa stamping, and you'll need it to hire the car! You can get plenty of companies who will give you a monthly hire. Once your visa is stamped you are no longer able to use your overseas license and must apply for a UAE conversion. For a UK license its quite straightforward, although now you are expected to have your UAE ID first (which will cause a delay!)


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh that's good! Will drop hertz.ae a line! I was worried we'd be cut off completely until residency and UAE licence sorted. I will sort a longer term lease as and when, but wanted something for a few months just to get me started and assist with property hunting etc. 

I was Nader the impression that once I had picked my visa up at airport, I couldn't hire a car till residency and UAE licence sorted - phew!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry to disagree, but your entry stamp in your passport will be different if you're coming to work, versus coming here as a tourist.

Most hire companies will check this and therein lies the problem.

There are some that won't check, and you may be lucky but we faced this exact issue so had to hire a short term car under Mrs Confiture's name as she entered as a tourist initially.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

I came here on an employment visa, had no issues what so ever hiring a car. Company wasn't interested in the visa stamp only the passport itself.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

suzimack said:


> or a UK license its quite straightforward, although now you are expected to have your UAE ID first (which will cause a delay!)


yes and no!

It is a dead simple process (once you have all the various bits of paper) You get your shiny new license right there at the counter.

There is a sign when you go in that says "Emirates ID card strictly required to complete all transactions"
At the RTA centre at Al Barsha, this is not strictly true!
I got my wife's license there on Thursday, and we got it with the proof of Application form.
Others have said the same.
What the law says, and what it does are different things!

you need:

passport (+copy)
residents visa stamp in passport (+copy)
UK drivers license (card & paper) (+copy - both sides)
eye test certificate (need passport & photo to get this done- takes 2 minutes)
ID card, or proof of ID Application (+ copy)
No Objection letter from your company in Arabic
2 passport photos
410 dirhams

your wife will need, on top of the above:

a no objection letter from YOU in Arabic (your Company should assist with this)
a copy of your passport & visa

Poland is also on the list that allows a 'straight swap' without a driving test. You 'might' require a translation of the license though. Not sure.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

toneson said:


> Oh that's good! Will drop hertz.ae a line! I was worried we'd be cut off completely until residency and UAE licence sorted. I will sort a longer term lease as and when, but wanted something for a few months just to get me started and assist with property hunting etc.
> 
> I was Nader the impression that once I had picked my visa up at airport, I couldn't hire a car till residency and UAE licence sorted - phew!



see confiture's note.

you should have everything in place to have a UAE license in your hands in two weeks of landing, if your company are on the ball.
I did, as did my wife.

2 weeks in taxis, against two weeks of car hire is probably not much of a difference cash wise, really, depending on your commuting distance / location. You've got the Metro too, depending on where you live / work.
PITA regarding child seats, though. You can buy a travel child seat backpack thing to take with you.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck with it all  see you soon....

Sorry can't advise much more on car  could you hire under your wife's name 

Not long to go now.....


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks all!!!

I think I might hire a car in my wife's name, but will see.... 

I will use the Metro for work, but getting out an about to see property etc will need a car for sure. 

In serviced for a month, which is quite conveniently located. 

Should be interesting - wife has a Polish passport, but a UK driving licence..... She also has a Polish licence I believe, so might need to get that sent over from Poland. 

Fun times ahead!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you drive the car you hired in Mrs C's name?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Well....... kind of yes.

She went to the hire desk with my license but said she didn't have my passport.

They asked her to bring it to them at a later date but we nevcer did.

Within 2 weeks we were visa'd stamped and had UAE licenses so sorted it all out properly then.


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> yes and no!
> 
> It is a dead simple process (once you have all the various bits of paper) You get your shiny new license right there at the counter.
> 
> ...


Has anyone done this at Al Barsha recently without the actual ID card? My husbands card seems to have gone AWOL ( sons arrived 6 days ago, no sign of hubbies!) and he really needs his driving licence!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Has anyone done this at Al Barsha recently without the actual ID card? My husbands card seems to have gone AWOL ( sons arrived 6 days ago, no sign of hubbies!) and he really needs his driving licence!!!


if you've not got the card, you'll need to show your Application for a card.

it's a no go without one or the other...


my children's cards arrived weeks ago, yet my wife hasn't received hers. All applied for at the same time.
I think there is a bingo-caller in the department to decide which application is next!


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

And do you need the NOC translated into Arabic? (My company provided mine in Arabic, but I'm not quite so fluent!!!)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

suzimack said:


> And do you need the NOC translated into Arabic? (My company provided mine in Arabic, but I'm not quite so fluent!!!)


yes. can you swing getting your company to do another for you? i did.


----------

